# Watching TV on your iPhone 3G?



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Has anyone done this yet? I know that while looking at Fido's site they have an extra monthly charge to view certain TV stations on your phone. I have sort of read elsewhere that there are sites out there that provide TV viewing on your phone as well? This I can't confirm as I'm not aware of those sites.

For anyone out there that either subscribes to a service or knows of a way to watch live streaming TV on your iPhone, what method are you using? Does the TV show provide full screen? Is there any lag?


----------



## Chantal (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not sure about actual live streaming TV, but I found a way to stream media (internet radio, music, videos) to your iPhone by installing TVersity on Windows. I am unfortunate enough to have a Windows XP desktop which acts as a file mule, so I have it installed there but people have reported that it works through VMWare and WINE as well. I don't keep much media on my MBP, so I haven't tried it yet.

http://blog.chantal13.com/2008/07/how-to-stream-music-and-video-to-iphone-ipod-touch/

I hear that the TVersity developers are going to be working on an OS X and Linux version sometime, so hopefully that will be a native option soon.



MacGYVER said:


> Has anyone done this yet? I know that while looking at Fido's site they have an extra monthly charge to view certain TV stations on your phone. I have sort of read elsewhere that there are sites out there that provide TV viewing on your phone as well? This I can't confirm as I'm not aware of those sites.
> 
> For anyone out there that either subscribes to a service or knows of a way to watch live streaming TV on your iPhone, what method are you using? Does the TV show provide full screen? Is there any lag?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

They need to release a version of Sling Player Mobile for the iPhone so I can watch my Slingbox.

A proof of concept has already been done:










Sling announces proof-of-concept SlingPlayer Mobile for iPhone - Engadget


----------

